# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  "BALTIC VOICE 2016" (Литва, Куршская коса)

## Toamna

Уважаемые коллеги, руководители и певцы,
приглашаем вас на литовский курорт Юодкранте, где 1-5 июля будет проходить международный детский и юношеский конкурс вокалистов "Baltic Voice 2016". Конкурс отличается дружественной обстановкой, проходит на фоне уникальной красивой природы у моря, на Куршской косе.
Этим летом участвовало свыше 100 солистов и ансамблей из 15 стран Европы, Азии и Америки.
Вас ждут новые впечатления, экскурсия, мастер-класс.
Руководителю делегации с 5 участниками или сопровождающими - бесплатно гостиница и питание.
Страница конкурса:
http://lietutis.eu/bv_news
Группа конкурса:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/BalticVoice/
Заявки будут приниматься до 20-го апреля.
Пишите, отвечу на все ваши вопросы.

Альгис (координатор конкурса “Baltic Voice”)

baltic.voice@gmail.com

Положение конкурса:
http://lietutis.eu/files/BV-16_RU_polozhenie.doc

Анкета солиста:
http://lietutis.eu/files/BV-16_RU_SOLO_ZAYAVKA.doc

Анкета ансамбля:
http://lietutis.eu/files/BV-16_RU_ANSAMBL_ZAYAVKA.doc

----------


## Toamna

Анонс конкурса "Baltic Voice 2016":

----------


## Toamna

*Здравствуйте, 
осталoсь 4 недели до окончания приема заявок на конкурс "Вaltic Voice 2016". (До 20-го апреля).  
Если пожелаете поменять песни, то это можно будет сделать за неделю до конкурса.
Жду ваших заявок и фото участников.
с уважением - 
Альгис*

----------

